# Happy Birthday Max!



## Jenny720

Max will be turning 2 years tomorrow he has given myself and my family nothing but tons of love. Can't tell you how crazy I am about this boy. Some photos of Max's favorite place- the beach and his opening his gift early from the bark box which he loved. Tomorrow he have to celebrate with the crazy cone on his head but I'm sure we think of something fun to do. 



https://youtu.be/3wQA1rfADZk


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

He is so good looking. Hope he has recovered from his surgery


----------



## Deb

He is beautiful! Happy Birthday, Max!


Hope he is much better!


----------



## Jenny720

Thanks guys he is doing real good just getting real restless as still limited activity. He had the major zoomies last night in the living room - sounded like a Deer got trapped in our house- lol. He felt much better after that!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

If his picture isn't on the "Show me your Hunks" thread, it needs to be!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

Happy 2nd Birthday to the very handsome Max!! Enjoy your special day fella!! Glad your recovery is going well.:smile2: Great photos!!


----------



## dogma13

Happy Birthday Max!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 2nd Birthday big guy. Max you look great. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jenny720

Thanks everyone I read Max all your birthday wishes and he was smiling!!!


----------



## Julian G

Aww, he looks so happy on the beach. Happy Bday Max!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy Birthday Max.... Nothing like a GSD at the beach!!!!!


----------



## Jenny720

Julian G said:


> Aww, he looks so happy on the beach. Happy Bday Max!


Thank you so many best days spent on the beach!


----------



## Jenny720

RZZNSTR said:


> Happy Birthday Max.... Nothing like a GSD at the beach!!!!!


Thank you! It's one of the best thing we enjoy doing together. I remember his first trip to the beach as a pup like it was yesterday - the years are going to fast.


----------



## Jenny720

Enjoying the best of days!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday Max!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Max, you are one handsome happy dude! Happy birthday, enjoy your bark box goodies!:x


----------



## zetti

Happy Birthday, Max! You are indeed a handsome young man!


----------



## sebrench

Happy Birthday, Max! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Jenny720

Thank you every one for your kind words. We celebrated by going to the park I took Max 's Elizabethan collar for a little while (watched him carefully) to enjoy nice walk through the trails. Later in the day snacked on some birthday treats. A great day! 

we


----------



## Kiki18

Jenny720 said:


> Max will be turning 2 years tomorrow he has given myself and my family nothing but tons of love. Can't tell you how crazy I am about this boy. Some photos of Max's favorite place- the beach and his opening his gift early from the bark box which he loved. Tomorrow he have to celebrate with the crazy cone on his head but I'm sure we think of something fun to do.


Oh he’s handsome! 😍


----------



## Jenny720

Thank you. It really feel like a life time ago -enjoy all of it.


----------



## Kiki18

Jenny720 said:


> Thank you. It really feel like a life time ago -enjoy all of it.


You’re very welcome!


----------

